# Help 13 week puppy just coming home



## Kathcg (Feb 24, 2015)

We picked up our new puppy today, she is 13.5weeks old
She was very quiet on the hour ride home And once we got her home she has remained very quiet. 
We brought out to the yard before bringing her in the house and she literally just sat there for the longest time. She eventually did her business and we had to coax her into the house. She won't drink or eat and now she is just sitting on my lap 
She is going to the vet tomorrow but I am obliviously concerned. 
Help


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Kathcg - what was the pup like at the breeder's? Had you seen the pup on a previous occasion and, if so, what was she like then?

The only explanation that I can think of is that the breeder gave her a sedative for the ride home. But even that is a stretch. I would suggest that you call the breeder right away.

Bob


----------



## Kathcg (Feb 24, 2015)

I had seen her several times at the breeders, she was always full of energy. Today she was running around playing with the other dogs. She has eaten a bit now and had some water....I was ready for high energy so this was a bit of a shock


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Her whole world just changed. She is likely freaking out and needs some time and some patience from you to get settled in her new home. 

I'd be more concerned if she was still like that after a week.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Double posted by accident


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Yes, I agree, she's in transition and trying to make sense of all the changes..it is a bit overwhelming for a baby! 

Be extra nice to her, cuddle and reassure her, and with some time she'll be Ok, it'll pass.


----------



## Pitanga (Sep 1, 2015)

I picked up my puppy this saturday and she was also very quiet on the first two days, but now she is much more energetic and loves to play! She is still very shy around strangers. 
I think it is just a difficult transition to leave their dog family... I have been giving her Bach Rescue Remedy for pets and I think it helped a lot! I put a few drops on my hand and she loves licking it


----------



## Kathcg (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments, this morning she is doing a bit better but very hesitant and nervous.. We are going to our vet this afternoon but wondering if should just let her chill a bit or try and get her out and about.. She was even nervous in our backyard this morning.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Try to be patient with your puppy and give her time to adjust. Remember, you have just taken her away from her mother and littermates, away from the only world she has ever known. Now she is being cared for by a group of aliens (to her)! I know it would take me a little time to get used to it. 

Of course, you do need to socialize her, but do it gradually.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

You just need to gain her trust and everything will be fine. In a few weeks you'll wish she'd calm down!


----------



## TuckerV2015 (Sep 17, 2015)

I got my GSP at 13 weeks, and they need love, security, and a chance to settle in. I had a lot of trouble with the housebreaking at this age, as the pup was kept outside in a kennel. Above all, don't panic. Vizslas are so sensitive and smart, they need you to be the leader.


----------

